# Cooden groups and itinerary



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2011)

Well after much shuffling around, I have come up with the following groups and teeing off times for Friday.
Richart can't make the morning round unfortunately, and it has left me with a bit of a dilema as I have an odd number.
Ray Taylor and TXL (Anthony) are sharing a buggie for the day so they  *should* be a little quicker than others. On that basis, I have put myself in the 1st group with them in the only fourball in the field. Hopefully we won't hold anybody up, but if we do we will let following groups through as and when the need/chance arises.
So the morning groups look like this.

*9.30 
    TXL  
    RAY TAYLOR  
    SMIFFY  
    CALVIN LAWRENCE

    9.38 
    LEFTIE
    DHAN
    CHRIS

    9.46 
    HERONSGHYLL
    ROBIN
    GUY

    9.54 
    LETITRIP
    GREG LINLEY
    VJSWING

    10.02 
    ALAN BANNISTER
    DANNY JOHNSON
    ROBBIE WEISS

    10.10 
    PN WOKINGHAM
    MURPHTHEMOG
    JIMBOO

    10.18 
    BRATTY
    THEROD
    PIEMAN

    10.26 
    FULL THROTTLE
    GOLFMMAD
    TERRY*

For the afternoon round, the groups will stay the same but I will go out first with Richart as a twoball.

I have allowed four hours for the morning round (which should be plenty as we are only playing as three's) and the same again for the afternoon.
Coffee and bacon rolls will be available for 8.45am and there will be ham, egg and chips for lunch between rounds. The 1st tee is booked again in the afternoon from 2.30.
The morning round will be a three man team event (best 2 scores from the 3 to count) and the afternoon round will be individual Stableford. There will be a two course evening meal afterwards, as I have mentioned on the other thread I will confirm dress code as soon as I have spoken to the Secretary tomorrow.
*COST FOR THE DAY WILL BE Â£65.00. THIS IS MADE UP OF Â£61.00 FOR THE ACTUAL GOLF PACKAGE AND Â£4.00 IN THE "KITTY" FOR A SMALL PRIZE FUND.* 
*IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED IF EVERYBODY COULD PAY IN CASH AS I HAVE TO PAY THE SECRETARY AT LUNCHTIME AND TRYING TO SORT OUT DEBIT/CREDIT CARD PAYMENTS IS A RIGHT PAIN IN THE ARSE!!*

I hope that the above is agreeable with everybody, the weather forecast for the day is looking OK at the moment, no rain but a little bit of a breeze! That should make it interesting...     

If anybody has any queries at all, please ask.
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds fair. Think I might just about make it down there.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheers for sorting this out Rob. Looking forward to a great weekend


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome Rob, thanks again in advance for what I know will be a good day!


----------



## Bratty (Aug 8, 2011)

Rob, great work!

And as Pieman, Therod and I are behind Paul, we can let him know how far left or right his balls gone, and then play through them - on the first! 

Pieman, I can't believe how lucky you are - two rounds with me at Cooden... AGAIN!!!


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the words straw, drew, and short come to mind.    Will teach me for being a pain in the ar.e.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rob, great work!

And as Pieman, Therod and I are behind Paul, we can let him know how far left or right his balls gone, and then play through them - on the first! 

Pieman, I can't believe how lucky you are - two rounds with me at Cooden... AGAIN!!! 

Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it. If I can sort out my driving/irons/chipping and putting then maybe Team 1018 can do some damage !!


----------



## PieMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Rob, great work!

And as Pieman, Therod and I are behind Paul, we can let him know how far left or right his balls gone, and then play through them - on the first! 

Pieman, I can't believe how lucky you are - two rounds with me at Cooden... AGAIN!!! 

Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it. If I can sort out my driving/irons/chipping and putting then maybe Team 1018 can do some damage !! 

Click to expand...

Something tells me I could be in for a very long day....!


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for sorting Rob, as usual.

Can a buggy be ordered for the afternoon round only? The old legs might be a bit wobbly after the morning round. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for sorting Rob, as usual.
Can a buggy be ordered for the afternoon round only? The old legs might be a bit wobbly after the morning round. 
Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I will try this morning Chris, but it might be a bit late mate. Although I have only booked one, Cooden only have a couple of buggies.
I will be speaking to the Secretary this morning, I'll see what I can do and let you know.
Rob


----------



## TXL (Aug 9, 2011)

Rob, As said on the phone this morning, really gutted that I am having to drop out which also means Calvin will have to drop out.

Not my choice, but with the way my hip/leg is at the moment, there is no way I would be able to even drive down to Cooden let alone play any golf.  

Hope you guys have a great day, one day I will make it!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2011)

Rob, As said on the phone this morning, really gutted that I am having to drop out which also means Calvin will have to drop out.

Not my choice, but with the way my hip/leg is at the moment, there is no way I would be able to even drive down to Cooden let alone play any golf.  

Hope you guys have a great day, one day I will make it!!
		
Click to expand...

Sick as a pig to hear that you can't make it Anthony. You would have loved it. Hope your leg gets better soon mate.
Groupings stay the same, I will just play with Ray in front and share his buggy, means I'll get back nice and early to sort out the money with the Secretary.
Will make up a threeball in the afternoon with Ray and Richart.
x


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2011)

Spoke with the secretary today....

Dress Code for the evening meal

*Jacket and Tie required gentlemen* 

 I tried to negotiate with him but unfortunately "rules is rules" so please make sure you bring a change of clothes with you for the evening meal.
Lunchtime will be what you are wearing on the golf course.

And Chris........I managed to secure a buggy for you for the afternoon mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2011)

Weather forecast for Friday is looking "ok"...
Overcast, but no rain forecast on two of the sites I am looking at, although the third is predicting a 30% chance of precipitation! May be worth packing your waterproofs "just in case".

Looks like it's going to be a bit breezy though. A bit breezier than last year. Are you listening Paul???


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be a bit breezy though. A bit breezier than last year. Are you listening Paul???
       

[/QUOTE]

If you are running a lost-ball book - stick me down for a massively improved 10 or less!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are running a lost-ball book - stick me down for a massively improved 10 or less!!   

Click to expand...

You just keep going for every par 5 in two Paul.
I'll have you down for at least 15


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 10, 2011)

Spoke with the secretary today....

Dress Code for the evening meal

*Jacket and Tie required gentlemen* 

 I tried to negotiate with him but unfortunately "rules is rules" so please make sure you bring a change of clothes with you for the evening meal.
Lunchtime will be what you are wearing on the golf course.

And Chris........I managed to secure a buggy for you for the afternoon mate.


Click to expand...

I don't own a jacket, so would it be extremely rude of me not to attend the evening meal? Travelling down from the midlands with the wife, she's staying at the B&B all day, being last out I can finish and take her for a meal instead


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't own a jacket, so would it be extremely rude of me not to attend the evening meal?
		
Click to expand...

The Secretary did say that if it is "warm" we can remove our jackets. It looks like it may well be "warm" so if you just bought a shirt and tie you may well be ok. 
Nobody will jump on you if you don't attend the meal...fully appreciate the effort you have gone to to attend the meet.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Rob


----------



## Bratty (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't own a jacket, so would it be extremely rude of me not to attend the evening meal?
		
Click to expand...

Nobody will jump on you if you don't attend the meal...fully appreciate the effort you have gone to to attend the meet.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded. So long as I get first dibs on Fullthrottle's meal, that is!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2011)

Seconded. So long as I get first dibs on Fullthrottle's meal, that is!      

Click to expand...

Chicken and Ham pie...mmmmmmm.

Bags I his pud though


----------



## Leftie (Aug 10, 2011)

so if you just bought a shirt and tie you may well be ok.
		
Click to expand...

I've never known it to be a problem Smiffy.

The club won't throw us all out just because one person has "forgotten" to pack a jacket.

Played a society day at "Royal" Sidcup many years ago and they were  _very_ hot on dress code in the dining room.  One guy had forgotten so the bar steward leant him a spare white bar jacket and something that resembled a long bootlace for a tie.  Another time, at West Kent, I'd forgotten and after a shower, put my golf gear on and again the bar steward kindly lent me a jacket and tie.

It happens, clubs get used to it, and as I say - rarely a problem and can't see that it will be one this time.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2011)

One of the many things that makes golf clubs appear stuffy and old fashioned.
No wonder clubs are struggling to attract youngsters.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 10, 2011)

One of the many things that makes golf clubs appear stuffy and old fashioned.
No wonder clubs are struggling to attract youngsters.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised Murph. I thought you would have a fetching trouser/jacket combo in the wardrobe just for occasions like this!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hoping the wind dies down a bit....it's blowing a gale down here today.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 11, 2011)

It'll all be fine on the day, Smiffy! 

By the way, I've created a bit of a Frankenstein's strokesaver for everyone, like last year, so I'll dish those out in the morning.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2011)

Drove past the course today on my way back from a shopping expedition in Eastbourne.
Looks lovely and lush and the greens looked superb
      

Still bloody windy though


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 11, 2011)

Really looking forward to it 

For those of us that haven't been to a meet before (is it just me?) how do I recognise you?


----------



## Bratty (Aug 11, 2011)

Look for the middleg-aged blokes blokes having a laugh, as opposed to the coffin dodgers frowning at the "outsiders"! 

Failing that, look for a pair of f****** hideous trousers and equally obscene shirt and that's Murph!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2011)

Sat in my B&B overlooking the sea,and it's bloody windy.

See you all in the morning


----------



## Bratty (Aug 11, 2011)

Not long now, boys!!!


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't worry guys, the forecast is good, no rain and much less wind.  

See ya all in the morning.


----------



## TXL (Aug 11, 2011)

Have a good day guys   Plenty of pictures please


----------



## Bratty (Aug 11, 2011)

Have a good day guys   Plenty of pictures please 

Click to expand...

Really sorry you're missing it, mate. Would have been great to see you again.

Hopefully see you before June's trip to Camberley Heath!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2011)

"On the spot" weather report....

Overcast, wind has died down overnight but will still be a little "breezy"...
No rain forecast
Course looking good
Need another fag


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 12, 2011)

Many many thanks Smiffy for organising todays meet. I really enjoyed the course, helped no doubt because my golf was ok.

Would like to pass on my thanks to Golfmad (Chris) and Terry for their company.

Hopefully I'll be back next year


----------



## Bratty (Aug 12, 2011)

Great work, Smiffy! Fantastic day's golf, made more special by some great scoring by my two playing partners, TheRod and Pieman.. 113 combined points - get in!

Looking forward to next year already.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks again Smiffy for another great Forum and guests meet.

I suppose you are too modest to reveal the winner.   

41 points morning and 41 afternoon   

Well played mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks again Smiffy for another great Forum and guests meet.

I suppose you are too modest to reveal the winner.   

41 points morning and 41 afternoon   

Well played mate.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely delighted with the way I played Roger. Haven't put 18 holes together like that in years, let alone 36!!
Everything came together, good driving, decent iron play and if I did three putt during either round I honestly don't remember. Didn't have one blob all day, only hit a provisional twice, once when I messed up off the tee on the longest drive hole, and once where I put a ball OOB during the afternoon round. In both instances I went on to salvage a point on each hole...    
Course was in superb condition, possibly better than last year (and that was good), weather was fantastic...a very light breeze when we first teed off which picked up a bit during the remainder of the day but was never too bad.
Was nice to see some old faces again, and to meet a couple of guys I hadn't met before, and special mention must go to Full Throttle who travelled all the way down from Coventry for the meet.

Results for the morning team event....
1st Place PIEMAN, BRATTY & THE ROD with 96 POINTS
2nd Place HERONSGHYLL, GUY & ROBIN with 88 POINTS
Nearest the Pin......GUY
Longest Drive....LETITRIP 
Individual Stableford PM
1st Place SMIFFY 41 POINTS    
2nd Place LEFTIE 41 POINTS (LOST ON COUNTBACK)
3rd Place MURPHTHEMOG 40 POINTS

I'll be booking it up again for next year, similar time. Just hope my form continues for the Open at Hankley Common next Tuesday.....

Faces to names (L to R) ......

RAY TAYLOR, SMIFFY, RICHART






ROBIN, GUY, HERONSGHYLL






LEFTIE, DHAN, CHRIS






VJ SWING, LETITRIP, GREG






ROBBIE, ALAN, DANNY






FULL THROTTLE, TERRY, GOLFMMAD






THE ROD, PIEMAN, BRATTY






JIMBOO, PN-WOKINGHAM, MURPHTHEMOG


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone would think Smiffys bought a new camera or something    

Murp, are you standing on a box or are your playing partners smaller than Leftie?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone would think Smiffys bought a new camera or something    

Click to expand...

Fujifilm Finepix S2950HD mate.
Cracking camera


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 13, 2011)

Well done Smiffy - great day - I never thought you had in it you, let alone twice!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2011)

Well done Smiffy - great day - I never thought you had in it you, let alone twice!
		
Click to expand...

I said to Sam when I got home...."feck knows where they came from".


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 13, 2011)

dodgy h.c there Smiffy, no doubt off full handicap aswell (what ya reckon Bob  )

seriously tho, great scoring, glad the day went well for you all, sort next years early so I can get the time off in advance!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like you had a great day shame I couldnt make it down there but next year will be different.

Well done to all the winners. 

41pts twice!!Smiffy?  have a word...


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 13, 2011)

Smiffy 41 pts and Murph 40 pts    Crikey there's hope for me yet


----------



## TXL (Aug 13, 2011)

Great scoring Rob, really pleased for you. So now you are playing off 11  As for Hankley on Tuesday, I suspect you may have forgotten what you did by then and normal service will be resumed 

Sounds like a good day was had by all. Murph, 40, nice one Chris, Roger 41, but beaten by some concocted countback method that made sure the organiser won 

OK, the burning question, how many balls did PN leave behind?


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, the burning question, how many balls did PN leave behind? 

Click to expand...

  Just the 6 - and I definitely was not the worst!


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, the burning question, how many balls did PN leave behind? 

Click to expand...

  Just the 6 - and I definitely was not the worst! 

Click to expand...

Weren't we tied for first place?


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, the burning question, how many balls did PN leave behind? 

Click to expand...

  Just the 6 - and I definitely was not the worst! 

Click to expand...

Weren't we tied for first place? 

Click to expand...

Jim - didn't you pip me at the 12th! . There may also have been worse elsewhere


----------



## Leftie (Aug 13, 2011)

This might have to go to countback as well


----------



## Leftie (Aug 13, 2011)

Some piccies ......

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj25/br27ha/Cooden%202011/


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, the burning question, how many balls did PN leave behind? 

Click to expand...

  Just the 6 - and I definitely was not the worst! 

Click to expand...

Weren't we tied for first place? 

Click to expand...

Jim - didn't you pip me at the 12th! . There may also have been worse elsewhere 

Click to expand...

Heh, yeah I def lost more than you in the morning.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2011)

Well done Smiffy,twice in a day,now thats got to be a record for you.
Did you get cut after your first round?
Glad you all had a great day,well played


----------



## Leftie (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you get cut after your first round?
		
Click to expand...

Moot point.

It was quite funny watching him as every group came in after the morning round.  He rushed up and asked how they had done, then modestly (very  ) admitted that he had scored 41 points.  Almost to a man they asked if he was cutting himself for the afternoon round ...............

Me? Bitter?  'course not.

Well played Rob.  (is there a smiley for gritted teeth?)


----------



## richart (Aug 13, 2011)

Really enjoyed the day, and thanks to Smiffy for organizing another great forum meet. Good to meet up with some 'old' hands and some new ones. 

Smiffy was buzzing all day, and I hope he has calmed down by now.  Well played mate, but I will be out to beat you at Hankley.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers Smiffy, what a top day. The golf was only matched by the quality of the chicken & ham pie and the barmaid !!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2011)

Some piccies ......

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj25/br27ha/Cooden%202011/

Click to expand...

I love the one with the two guys walking up the fairway with their trolleys Rog.
Might "black and white" that one and have it as my screensaver.
Terrific photo.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers Smiffy, what a top day. The golf was only matched by the quality of the chicken & ham pie and the barmaid !!
		
Click to expand...

Now she was cracking!!! Leftie, great pictures, but next time get some of the fit barmaid too please!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2011)

Now she was cracking!!! Leftie, great pictures, but next time get some of the fit barmaid too please! 

Click to expand...

I have never seen so many forumers prepared to either 
a) Buy a round of drinks 
b) Return their empty glasses to the bar
or
c) Eat so many pkts of crisps.

Animals they were. Anybody would think they had never seen a pair of 34DD's before


----------



## Leftie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now she was cracking!!! Leftie, great pictures, but next time get some of the fit barmaid too please! 

Click to expand...

Sorry Bratty but HID looks at all the piccies and she would kick me out if I started getting into porn


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2011)

Now she was cracking!!! Leftie, great pictures, but next time get some of the fit barmaid too please! 

Click to expand...

Sorry Bratty but HID looks at all the piccies and she would kick me out if I started getting into porn     

Click to expand...

Cooden usually has fit bar or waiting staff.
Must be something in the air around these parts.
A Bexhill resident


----------



## JustOne (Aug 14, 2011)

Sad to have missed it, glad the weather was kind and you all appear to have played well!! Who's the knob that shot 41pts twice in a row????


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2011)

Sad to have missed it, glad the weather was kind and you all appear to have played well!! Who's the knob that shot 41pts twice in a row????
		
Click to expand...

You'd have been proud of me Son
Dad
x


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for arranging another cracking forum day Rob. 

Next year Cooden and Blackmoor will go in my diary as soon as dates are put up.

Thanks to fullthrottle for your company and have to say well played with 38 points in the pm round. Just shows that woods are not always necessary for good scoring - some belting iron shots displayed, especially that 5iron off the tee on the 18th!

Just a shame I couldn't putt for toffee in the pm round, when in the morning I couldn't miss 'em.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 14, 2011)

Brilliant day - huge thank you to Smiffy for organising.

Had excellent company in Bratty (Simon) and TheRod (Nick)and our victory in the morning was an added bonus; they both played some super golf all day (Bratty opening up birdie, birdie for two net eagles helped us get going and we never looked back). Bratty and I were trying to figure out all day why we were so good this year compared to last - must've been the third person making up our group.......!   

Great to see so many old and new faces, and a massive thanks to Murph as well for the lift there and back - much appreciated.

Finally congrats must be paid to Smiffy for two excellent rounds of golf. I can't begrudge him considering how much effort he puts into organising these events - well down sir! 

Put me down again for next year please.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, great day, really enjoyed it. Til I saw someone's score. 41 ? Heck, from the smifster? Incredible.
Despite playing with midgets, (see photos), had a lovely day. 8 over in the morning with two lost balls, 5 over in the afternoon with one lost ball. 

Medal today, two under gross after three, then the s hit the fan, net 76, another point one.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry Bratty but HID looks at all the piccies and she would kick me out if I started getting into porn     

Click to expand...

Understood, Leftie. I'll bring my camera next time!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2011)

Put me down again for next year please.
		
Click to expand...

I sent a "thank you" email to Cooden's manager, Keith Wiley on Saturday morning, also reminding him that we would like to return next year at a similar time.
I received an immediate response from him warning me that because next year is the clubs centenary year the diary is filling up really quickly.
The only Friday he can offer us next August is the 17th so it very much looks like that is going to be the final date. Will confirm as soon as I know for sure.
I think it is best to stick with a Friday as most people can work it around the week-end, and for anyone coming a long distance it gives them chance to get over the journey without having to go to work the next day.
So the date to pencil into your diary is  *FRIDAY 17th AUGUST 2012* 

I will try to keep the costs down as much as I can, but it may well go over the Â£70.00 mark next year. If you remember, the club did us a deal and held the price for us due to the fact that we had to swap dates this year to fit in with a County competition.
I hope that this won't put too many people of attending because I think it's still a great price for a days golf and food on a quality course.
As I say, I will keep you posted.
Rob


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 15, 2011)

Put me down again for next year please.
		
Click to expand...

I sent a "thank you" email to Cooden's manager, Keith Wiley on Saturday morning, also reminding him that we would like to return next year at a similar time.
I received an immediate response from him warning me that because next year is the clubs centenary year the diary is filling up really quickly.
The only Friday he can offer us next August is the 17th so it very much looks like that is going to be the final date. Will confirm as soon as I know for sure.
I think it is best to stick with a Friday as most people can work it around the week-end, and for anyone coming a long distance it gives them chance to get over the journey without having to go to work the next day.
So the date to pencil into your diary is  *FRIDAY 17th AUGUST 2012* 

I will try to keep the costs down as much as I can, but it may well go over the Â£70.00 mark next year. If you remember, the club did us a deal and held the price for us due to the fact that we had to swap dates this year to fit in with a County competition.
I hope that this won't put too many people of attending because I think it's still a great price for a days golf and food on a quality course.
As I say, I will keep you posted.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Whatever the cost, it will be worth it.  As I said in my PM to you Rob, it was better than last year. Guy, Robin and I are all 100% for next year.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in and booking the time off now!

And I agree with Heronsghyll this year was better than last year, because Pieman and I won!   

I'd happily pay Â£75 to be honest, mate. It's a great day's entertainment - and not always for the right reasons!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2011)

Medal today, net 76, another point one.
		
Click to expand...

It's a lot more fun as a Cat III golfer Murph.
No pressure. No autograph hunters. No hangers on.
Come on in. The water's lovely


----------

